# MF 50 C STEERING PROBLEM



## poppy8506 (8 mo ago)

Good afternoon all. I doing this for a friend and hope you folks might be able to help. His MF 50 C will steer to the left but not to the right. When jacked up it will steer in both directions. Can anyone suggest what the problem might be. Is it possible the fluid in the right side cylinder is bypassing and not applying enough pressure to extend the ram. Just my thought. I really don't know much about hydraulics. Any suggestions would be helpful. Thank you for any help you can give.

Hector


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello poppy8506, welcome to the forum.

Here's an old thread covering this issue. Hope it helps...









Massey 65 - Power Steering Bleeding Help..


I just rebuilt the power steering cylinder (due to leaky seal on the end). Cleaned up the pedestal and all linkage. The tractor had been sitting in garge while I did all this for about 2 months - so system was bone dry. I had disconnected all the lines and painted everything up. Filled...




www.tractorforum.com


----------

